# Amazon Tap Giveaway Contest (runs 5/6/16-5/19/16)



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Amazon is running a Tap giveaway contest 5/6/16-5/19/16. You can enter once a day by listening to Prime music for at least one second a day. There's also a mail-in method to enter if you're not using Amazon Prime. Amazon is giving away thirty Taps.

Here's the link with the details:

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=dmm_lp_DMATG_30de_rules_0506?ie=UTF8&node=14395130011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-top-2&pf_rd_r=0TTTCTRK2KKKGAGWZZSN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=6d09b39d-6161-4bc9-95c6-8a22d3eb8880&pf_rd_i=14395129011


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  I apparently entered yesterday. 

Betsy


----------

